# Smoked



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

It doesn't happen often, but a Blue Jetta VR6 smoked me today. Smoked..might not be the best description, because it was only about half a car length faster, but damn..that sucked.

Any other "smoked" stories out there to make me feel better? Heh.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

check nissan vs all, that might have been a better place for this thread. 

were you driving the probe? what mods do you have?


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Yep. Driving the Probe. 

I currently have a full custom exhaust system with 2.5" mandrel bent piping, cat-back, high flow cats, free flow muffler..blah blah. Also a Weapon-R Intake with a Ram Air kit. Obviously, it's no Nissan..but it's decently fast. I'd estimate 185-190 at the crank. If I slapped on a new set of Headers, it'd be close to or over 200hp. They use the crappy econo headers with the single tube for each row. It's pathetic.


----------

